# Indiana State trying to host MVC tourney?--UPDATE: MSU Gets 2012 Tourney



## Jason Svoboda

Interesting stuff in here.

http://www.kansas.com/2011/05/29/1869598/more-teams-show-interest-in-holding.html


----------



## goindystate

Golden had written about this a few days ago too

http://blogs.tribstar.com/downinthevalley/?p=490


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

I hope I'm wrong, but our facility is just not nice enough to host the conference tourney.  Wichita, Creighton, Mo State, Bradley blow ours out of the water.


----------



## TreeTop

sycamores28 said:


> I hope I'm wrong, but our facility is just not nice enough to host the conference tourney.  Wichita, Creighton, Mo State, Bradley blow ours out of the water.



The two things that are gonna prevent us from getting it is our press box and the lack of video coverage...according to Golden's blog, we're not able to accommodate the multi-camera coverage like the truly "big" stadiums.

But with that said, we're continually improving Warn Field and the MVC wants to reward those schools who are putting forth the effort the upgrade their facilities.

Maybe we'll get the bid a few years from now, but not next year.


----------



## Teamwork

sycamores28 said:


> I hope I'm wrong, but our facility is just not nice enough to host the conference tourney.  Wichita, Creighton, Mo State, Bradley blow ours out of the water.



Not nice enough for who..................the WSU fans.................f&%k them !

:sycamores:


----------



## bigsportsfan

I don't know if there is a requirement for attendance, or what the attendance was at this year's tourney, but I really doubt there would be much support in town for this tournament.  ISU baseball doesn't really rate very highly among people I talk to.  If we would somehow get this tourney and if the host has to depend upon ticket sales to get their bid money back, I'm afraid we'd take a loss.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Why is the interest so low?  The Trees field a better product than the Rex by all accounts.  Is it simply spring vs summer or does it go deeper than that?


----------



## BlueSycamore

Sycamore Proud said:


> Why is the interest so low?  The Trees field a better product than the Rex by all accounts.  Is it simply spring vs summer or does it go deeper than that?



Primarily 'tis the season but the fan entertainment and excitement generated at the Rex games is more like a minor league game.  The college game, unless you are winning about 80% of the time,  is actually boring at times to most except family, friends and a few real baseball fans?  You asked and I call 'em like I see 'em.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

BlueSycamore said:


> Primarily 'tis the season but the fan entertainment and excitement generated at the Rex games is more like a minor league game.  The college game, unless you are winning about 80% of the time,  is actually boring at times to most except family, friends and a few real baseball fans?  You asked and I call 'em like I see 'em.



Thanks for the honest answer.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Wood bats make it a better experience too.  More of a minor league setting with all the promotions that the Rex have as well.


----------



## TreeTop

This picture says it all...

http://isuphoto.smugmug.com/Events/Rex-Baseball-v-Outlaws/12465557_yPfL9#893024048_kFxbA-A-LB


----------



## Callmedoc

A picture of Trever Fehrenbacher selling beer says it all?


----------



## TreeTop

Dgreenwell3 said:


> A picture of Trever Fehrenbacher selling beer says it all?



That's right.  Beer is sold at Rex games, not ISU games.

Though I say that without ever having been to the new stadium.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Why all of the negativity and short sightedness ? There are benefits to the community for the University to host such a event. The amount of revenue raised from the hotels and restaurant business from seven teams, plus fans will need something to do with their down time which could be lengthy depending on weather conditions. So, that means the Children's Museum, Honey Creek Mall and the local movie theaters just to name a few. I would hope the University would raise the $25K from donations by the these businesses and not just pull it out of their own pocket. That means selling the idea to the city and business community. As I have said before a certain organization is not cutting it when it comes to marketing Sycamore sports to the PUBLIC, not the students.


----------



## bluepower

Well-connected people could raise 25,000+.  However, the costs of adding more seating and expanding the press box would be considerable.  Also, don't the visiting players have to go outside the park for locker room/shower facilities?  Usually the team leaves town after they are eliminated from a tourney or it is the championship game.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

tt





bluepower said:


> Well-connected people could raise 25,000+.  However, the costs of adding more seating and expanding the press box would be considerable.  Also, don't the visiting players have to go outside the park for locker room/shower facilities?  Usually the team leaves town after they are eliminated from a tourney or it is the championship game.



This is why bidding on the tournament now is a good idea, even if you get turned down we should get the information needed as to what needs to be improved. The press box definitely needs to be expanded and we need to clear out the squatters that go in the press box with no reason to be there.  I have been told that we already meet the seating requirements by the conference. All seven teams and their fans would be in town at least two nights. I thought part of the idea of bringing the Rex in was to have them help with stadium improvements, am I mistaken? If the community will support the cross country events surely they will support a conference baseball tournament.


----------



## True Blue

SycamoreFan317 said:


> tt
> 
> This is why bidding on the tournament now is a good idea, even if you get turned down we should get the information needed as to what needs to be improved. The press box definitely needs to be expanded and we need to clear out the squatters that go in the press box with no reason to be there.  I have been told that we already meet the seating requirements by the conference. All seven teams and their fans would be in town at least two nights. I thought part of the idea of bringing the Rex in was to have them help with stadium improvements, am I mistaken? If the community will support the cross country events surely they will support a conference baseball tournament.



What I've heard is the Rex helped get a new scoreboard that should be going in sometime.   They are also expanding the seating down the left field line and are talking about a roof over the seats in the future.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

True Blue said:


> What I've heard is the Rex helped get a new scoreboard that should be going in sometime.   They are also expanding the seating down the left field line and are talking about a roof over the seats in the future.



I heard about the scoreboard also, the roof over the seating area was part of the original design of the park and was eliminated when revenues fell short because of the economic downturn. The key to this adventure will be marketing.


----------



## True Blue

SycamoreFan317 said:


> I heard about the scoreboard also, the roof over the seating area was part of the original design of the park and was eliminated when revenues fell short because of the economic downturn. The key to this adventure will be marketing.



Yes on the roof but the Rex are re-opening the idea because they realize its to damn hot in the summer!  Just what I heard.  No onside info.


----------



## TreeTop

True Blue said:


> Yes on the roof but the Rex are re-opening the idea because they realize its to damn hot in the summer!  Just what I heard.  No onside info.



I really hope that a roof is able to be added in the future, it makes any stadium feel more like a stadium.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

True Blue said:


> Yes on the roof but the Rex are re-opening the idea because they realize its to damn hot in the summer!  Just what I heard.  No onside info.



They need to build the roof, it would provide shelter from the hot sun in the summer and the cold wind in March, to say nothing about the rain. They would probably want to add some ceiling fans to promote circulation. Ever been to McBride Stadium in Richmond, IN it has a roof over the seating area as does Bosse in Evansville.


----------



## Eleven

Sycamore Proud said:


> Why is the interest so low?  The Trees field a better product than the Rex by all accounts.  Is it simply spring vs summer or does it go deeper than that?



In my opinion, it is all about the time of year, time of week, and time of day.
Sycamore Schedule:
Wednesday, March 9th 3pm
Friday, March 11th, 3pm
etc..

VERY COLD and rainy in March... and people aren't off work yet.

Contrast to Rex:
http://threxbaseball.com/schedule/

Starts in June.  All day games start at 7pm.  Even Saturday games start at 7pm or later.  Sunday afternoon games..

The schedule is just much more friendly to fans.


----------



## bluepower

The decision on where the tourney will be in 2012 is coming in a vote this week according to last week's article in the TribStar:

"The executive committee meets next (which is this week) week [at the MVC spring meetings at an Iowa resort]. They will vote on who its going to be,” Prettyman said.

ISU has not hosted the tournament since 1982. Wichita State hosts it on a semi-annual basis at Eck Stadium, one of the most attractive facilities in all of college baseball.

Missouri State, which plays at Hammons Field, the home park of Springfield, Mo.’s Double-A team, last hosted in 2007. Because of its minor league conflict, Missouri State only has the ability to host on an occasional basis.

The tournament hasn’t been played in the eastern half of the MVC since Evansville hosted in 1998. Prettyman recognizes the facility advantage WSU, Creighton and Missouri State have.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Per Twitter:

tribstarsports Tribune-Star Sports
MVC baseball tournament to Missouri State: The Missouri Valley Conference selected Missouri State as its host fo... http://bit.ly/mA1t2p
1 minute ago

This is not surprising, I hope we got some feedback on what we need to improve.


----------



## bluepower

We have to do something to keep the tournament from rotating between MSU, WSU and Creighton.  I agree with SycamoreFan317 that we hope we got some feedback on what needs to be improved to get the bid.  Was it just money?


----------



## SycamoreFan317

bluepower said:


> We have to do something to keep the tournament from rotating between MSU, WSU and Creighton.  I agree with SycamoreFan317 that we hope we got some feedback on what needs to be improved to get the bid.  Was it just money?



The big three do not need to have this advantage on a regular basis. Two of them play in minor league ballparks and WSU has money to spend since they do not have football. Hopefully the Rex continue to have a strong following and continue to help with improvements to Sycamore Stadium.


----------



## TJames

*I'm not sure that I agree with the idea that tv people would have problems.....*

in terms of camera positions and angles at Bob Warn Field. When I was there, and I was the baseball SID, we did several TV broadcasts from Sycamore Field without any major issues or problems. Fox Sports Midwest did one of our home MVC series with Wichita State one season and Wichita State's own Shockervision did games from there as well. We also had a TV crew from Champaign there to do a night game with Illinois one season. 

We had a crappy press box but we still found room for a three-man broadcasting crew (they sat outside in the media area in front of the press box). The camera positions were set up behind home plate (we had a plexiglass box installed in the backstop for the camera to shoot through), we had TV cameras on top of the home dugout and the concession stand and we had a scissor lift behind the center field fence where we had a camera placed. Nobody complained and we even got complimented for how we handled things. 

So a tv broadcast can be handled there with no major issues from what I can see. They have a much better press box now than what we had then.


----------



## landrus13

What ever happened to the new scoreboard? It's still not up at Warn Field yet.


----------

